# Hello People



## Mojo7650 (15 Aug. 2006)

Hello people,

Im new here. Just found it by chance.

I hope to contribute as best as i can.


----------



## EEHU (15 Aug. 2006)

Hello Mojo!

I hope so.

Nice to have you here, hopefully you can help the message board expand.


----------



## AMUN (15 Aug. 2006)

Welcomely at board and much fun here...

yours sincerely
Meister


----------



## Mojo7650 (15 Aug. 2006)

Thank you all for making me feel welcomed


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2006)

Also I want to share my bad language with you! 
Welcome aboard Mojo and enjoy all our Threads and Pics!

Greetz, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (16 Aug. 2006)

Hello mojo and welcome here @ celebboard. Enjoy! and Happy Posting


----------

